# New board



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

ok I’m sure this has been asked a million times. But I’m new and figured this may just be easier for me. So I am literally a begginer. Rented a board, fell a ton, but still had fun. I will be riding on the east coast. Mostly in pa. Occasionally will take a trip to Vermont. I’m a big guy. 6foot 2. 260 lbs. I’m a size 11.5/12 boot depending on brand. So I need a suggestion on size board I should get as a beginner. I thought bigger would be better and found a nice used Rome 163cm board thought I was good then someone said that it will be hard to learn on and I should go smaller than that. Please any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! 163 should be fine at 260, even for learning. Do you have more details on the board? There may be other factors that might make it harder to ride- like width, stiffness and camber profile. 

That boot size sounds about right, but we pretty much always recommend people start by measuring their feet for boots before worrying about the board. Truth is, many boards will work but few boots will fit your feet properly. Shops often fit people into boots that are too large for good performance, and people take years to finally hone in on the right size. Check out the boot section for all the information, but here's how you measure your feet at home: Kick your barefoot heel against the wall, and measure how long your foot is in cm. You can convert cm into inches if you have to. This is your Mondo boot size. Kick the inside part of your foot against the wall and measure the width too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the addiction!

Like WigMar says--boots first. Get your size in the boots forum. Then go to a shop and try on boots. If you find something that fits, buy it from that shop, not online. From there, start looking at boards and bindings.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

So I am a 12 boot. I just tried on my buddies. He had an a couple sizes and fitted me up and is letting me use his pair cause he is going new.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

would it be cool to post a few used listings I have seen. And get opinions on them?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Mderski said:


> So I am a 12 boot. I just tried on my buddies. He had an a couple sizes and fitted me up and is letting me use his pair cause he is going new.


This really isn't what we're recommending. It's counter intuitive, but it's hard to tell how a boot will perform by trying it on for a few. It doesn't really hurt anything to measure your feet, besides it taking like thirty seconds. I can't stress enough how much I wish I had taken this approach from the beginning. I'm not going to go on about it though. If you're stoked about your boot choices, we can move on. 

If I was going to use used boots, I'd heat mold them again with new insoles at the very least. You're going to want to use the hot rice sock method to keep the stink to a minimum. 

Boots pack out with use, and allow for movement within the boot that makes it much harder to ride. If your heels move up and down at all, or if there's movement front to back, you can add adhesive foam to make the liner fit your foot better. It's cheap and really effective. Check out angry snowboarder's bootfit 101 series if you run into these fit problems. I've added a lot of life to all my aging boots this way. 



Mderski said:


> would it be cool to post a few used listings I have seen. And get opinions on them?


Yes, post all of them on this thread and we'll help you find something decent. Just don't blow us up lol. 

If I were starting out, I'd be looking at directional twins in the low 160's. Full twin is good if you want to progress into the park; a directional twin will be a little more versatile around the mountain. I'd even go with something fairly directional if you're looking at getting into carving and powder. A medium to soft flex would be preferable as well.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd put you on a Salomon Super 8 160 or 163. Seriously that board is awesome and is something you could progress with for quite a while, and might not ever grow out of. Paired with a stiffer more aggressive board in the 165 range it would make a great 2 board quiver further down the line.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

So I can get a Rome flag brand new for about 200 bucks. I am going to go try some boots on and get fitted but would love input on their board. Keep in mind I’m just about riding down the mountain. Not trying to do anything crazy


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm pretty sure Rome Flags are like ten years old, stiff, full camber and geared towards intermediate/advanced riders. Wouldn't be terrible to grow into, but it might be a little rough at first. If you've got a budget of $200, I bet you can find something both newer and more approachable.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

thanks, i don’t have an exact budget. Also seen this one. It’s a Burton custom bindings included.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That looks a little better. Burton Customs are pretty versatile. I guess it's a 2013. The true camber profile might be a little unforgiving to learn on, but you'll learn good riding habits from the beginning. It's hard to see the size in the photo, I'm guessing it's a 169. That's pretty big, but should be ok at your weight. Probably not the easiest board to throw around, but I'd imagine it's manageable.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

Yea. And the price is 250. Also keep in mind I’m not looking to go crazy. Just visit some mountains and cruise. Not looking to fly down, jumps, etc.


----------



## Mderski (Jan 3, 2021)

Ok thanks for your help. So I got a great deal on a 160w Burton custom only used a few times. Came with two sets of bindings, boots, helmet goggles, travel bag and jacket and pants. Got it for 500 total. Person was living and couldn’t use it.


----------

